# Amtrak under Socialism...



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Could it ever be Amtrak under socialism......


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Stan, THAT is funny!
Paul


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The same Amtrak that is demanding a $200,000,000 liability insurance policy so the Ski Train can run between Denver and Winter Park? 

Later, 

K


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Too late Stan. Amtrak has always been a Socialist entity like just about every other passenger rail line in the world. 

-Brian


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

.......and those that are not Guvmint owned and operated seem to have all sorts of trouble keeping going if the weather is the least bit inclement. eg the Chunnel fiasco.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Amtrack runs in India? 

Looks like they should have hooked up a couple more cars there...


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 24 Dec 2009 05:12 PM 
The same Amtrak that is demanding a $200,000,000 liability insurance policy so the Ski Train can run between Denver and Winter Park? 

Later, 

K 

Exactly....if it were the case, one cannot sue themself if a member of the state. Maybe that would work out to avoid such things? So it goes....


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 24 Dec 2009 05:59 PM 
Amtrack runs in India? 

Looks like they should have hooked up a couple more cars there... 

Sorry, the engine could not pull a couple more cars... that'd add another 1000 passengers!


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 24 Dec 2009 05:51 PM 
.......and those that are not Guvmint owned and operated seem to have all sorts of trouble keeping going if the weather is the least bit inclement. eg the Chunnel fiasco. 


It's Global Warming. Those French folks couldn't design for a bit of extra snow. 

Les


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Y'know what's really sad? I don't think that pic was photoshopped.

Les


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 24 Dec 2009 06:36 PM 
Posted By ThinkerT on 24 Dec 2009 05:59 PM 
Amtrack runs in India? 

Looks like they should have hooked up a couple more cars there... 

Sorry, the engine could not pull a couple more cars... that'd add another 1000 passengers! 

I wonder what the approximate overweight number is?


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Somewhere there's an operations person in United Airlines Corp. wondering if the same thing would be possible with a 737.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Les on 24 Dec 2009 08:18 PM {snip}
It's Global Warming. Those French folks couldn't design for a bit of extra snow. 
Les, I inadvertantly, completely neglected and forgot to consider Global Warming. It's 25 degrees in the desert tonight.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

that'd add another 1000 passengers 
Assuming you could find that many passengers in the US who would leave their beloved cars at home...


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By jlinde on 24 Dec 2009 09:45 PM 
Somewhere there's an operations person in United Airlines Corp. wondering if the same thing would be possible with a 737.
"That so few now dare to be eccentric marks the chief danger of the time.” John Stuart Mill 




Absolutely excellent quote. I am going to copy it and post it in my shop, if I may.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Could really get interesting when they get near a city and they have overhead wires for electric locomotives. Zappppppppp!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Who'se going to model it?


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bottino on 24 Dec 2009 03:12 PM 
Stan, THAT is funny!
Paul 


Initially it looks funny, but it is actually quite sad. I doubt this was staged, as this is pretty much the way it is. People will "ride" like this for several hundred miles. I saw buses loaded like this all the time in Thailand. It's not unusual for serious injuries, even fatalities on almost every run.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep just run it under the centenary and then a few folks will drop off and no longer be free loaders. Later RJD


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

This is what happens when a train breaks down and masses of people are stranded in the middle of nowhere. 
They jump the next train ! 

Andrew


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 25 Dec 2009 03:15 PM 
Yep just run it under the centenary and then a few folks will drop off and no longer be free loaders. Later RJD 
RJ........ there was a video posted a few months ago with that actually happening. A guy got on top of the train and grabbed the overhead and was electrocuted. The video was pulled in a matter of hours. He got dead and laid on the top of the car burning. Kinda vivid.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I can see some OSHA official going into Cardiac Arrest after viewing that picture.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By John J on 26 Dec 2009 07:57 AM 
I can see some OSHA official going into Cardiac Arrest after viewing that picture. 

I wonder how the conductor collects the fares on the roof? 

Les


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

I wonder how the conductor collects the fares on the roof? 
they don't. 
thats socialism for you. 
no conductor, no fare, no reservations, no places, too small roofs and not enough trains.


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

I know how he gets them off.

http://www.whitingsystems.com/vids/...sh_150.wmv

Andrew


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Amtrak after a few more years of the present system....


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

what we've all got to look forward to with population growth going the way it is.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By kormsen on 26 Dec 2009 08:33 AM 
I wonder how the conductor collects the fares on the roof?
they don't. 
thats socialism for you. 
no conductor, no fare, no reservations, no places, too small roofs and not enough trains. 

Gee, just almost like here, now that I think about it!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 26 Dec 2009 07:57 AM 
I can see some OSHA official going into Cardiac Arrest after viewing that picture. This is out of their jurisdiction, railroad operation and no employer/employee relationship. The FRA and DOT mght be another case.....

The other interesting consideration, in a true socialistic state, where one is interested in putting people to work, more trains would be run?


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

"....  in a true socialistic state, where one is interested in putting people to work, more trains would be run..." - over those congressional earmarked bridges to nowhere. 

-Ted


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually, I think some of India's railways are going through a 150-year anniversary around now. That could explain the large number of people celebrating on a train!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ted Doskaris on 27 Dec 2009 12:59 AM 
".... in a true socialistic state, where one is interested in putting people to work, more trains would be run..." - over those congressional earmarked bridges to nowhere. 

-Ted 

Exactly. Projects like this are done for the interest of an elite few vs. the betterment for the proletariat and of the state itself?

Maybe we can start this on fan trips here in the US?


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

But will the lumpen proletariat be included on the fan trip trains going over those bridges to nowhere? 

-Ted


----------

